# What does this image mean to you?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

does it have anything to do with this?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

kind of.


...........


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought it was a clothing label, but I also thought it was a "Protect the North & it's Wildlife" thing.

Do they give to conservation groups? (I'll google it now.)
PS, I'm Australian, so forgive the ignorance.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know anything about the company, but it seems like a status symbol to me (kind of like wearing a polo shirt, or 'real' doc marten boots when I was in grade 8). I'm only thinking that because between last winter and this winter I've seen more and more of those coats around. Maybe I'm just jealous because there's no way I could afford one in the foreseeable future lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Is that the real coat, or the forgery? I know there is some contention over these coats where the real deal is vastly superior to the knock off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

from CTV news;

TORONTO -- Canada Goose is trying to "bully" Sears Canada Inc. (TSX:SCC) and other retailers through 
litigation, Sears is alleging in court documents as it hits back at a trademark infringement lawsuit.


The parka maker's real motive is to curtail the sales of lower-priced winter jackets so Canada Goose can 
keep selling its products "at a huge mark up," Sears alleges.


​Canada Goose is trying to claim the exclusive right to sell any winter coat with a fur collar 
"of any sort" or with a circular logo on its sleeve, Sears alleges in its statement of defence.
​


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Only time I've really noticed them is when I've been in the store Sail and their jackets are the only ones not on sale (all their little email updates on coming sales always exclude Canada Goose as well).

Is my North Face jacket now lacking in street cred??


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Fortunately I live in a part of Canada where such garments are overkill. A basic winter coat or better yet, layers, are all we need in Southern Ontario.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

just like the lululemon pants...those coats have become a staple of clothing on females at Queen's university...it's funny to see girls walk down the street, -30 with this coat...wearing tights and the coat unzipped...i'm scared for our future!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Fortunately I live in a part of Canada where such garments are overkill. A basic winter coat or better yet, layers, are all we need in Southern Ontario.


I agree, usually layers are everything, and something warm for the extremities, but the older I get the more I need serious warmth. (I too live in southern Ontario. Wind chill is -23C as I type this, -13 temperature. It was colder when i shoveled the snow this morning.) Exposure sucks, and I don't mean the kind they offer you for playing a free gig. ;-)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I could never understand why it is labeled "arctic program" over a map of Antarctica.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Chubba said:


> ... I'm only thinking that because between last winter and this winter I've seen more and more of those coats around. Maybe I'm just jealous because there's no way I could afford one in the foreseeable future lol


This. In fact, I was just thinking last night how I had seen way more of these on people wandering around Ottawa this winter.

Neil


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Fortunately I live in a part of Canada where such garments are overkill. A basic winter coat or better yet, layers, are all we need in Southern Ontario.


you ain't that far south. i'm only a little north of you in toronto and i thank my lucky stars for my army coat. if you're only going from the house to the car, then you can get by with a light coat and layers. but if you wanna stand on the corner w/me @5 am waiting on a bus to go downtown, you'll need a winter coat. my hometown is more than 500 miles south of here, and we needed winter coats there too. 


once upon a time there was a polar bear. he went to his mother and the conversation went a little like this:

*little bear:* momma? you're a polar bear like me and daddy, right? 

*momma bear:* yes, i'm a polar bear too. 

*little bear:* momma? are grammom and grampop polar bears too?

*momma bear*: yes, little bear, why alll these questions?

CAUSE I'M FREEZING!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately I live in a part of Canada where such garments are overkill. A basic winter coat or better yet, layers, are all we need in Southern Ontario.
> ...


This year, yes proper winter garb is a must, but most years a hoodie and sneakers will get you by for the most part.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

it means you probably paid too much for a winter coat.

I have a north face parka, filled with goose down of same fill power and paid 1/3 the price of a canada goose.

I'm sure they're great products, but damn son, they be pricey


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Absolutely nothing. I don't care what brand your jacket is, I'm going to judge a bit no matter what. I dont really know the name and i dont care to. 

It's supposed to feel like -31 with chill after work, and SWO cold is far worse than Ottawa Valley cold (where i grew up). My driving gloves do exactly nothing when its cold out, I need to get some proper mits. The car warms up once I'm 3 minutes away from my apartment lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> This year, yes proper winter garb is a must, but most years a hoodie and sneakers will get you by for the most part.


Wow, if you say so. Not me, LOL.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Haha, I thought this thread fizzled out...*

Tap-a-talk must be glitching.

To me, this symbol sums up a lot about what's wrong with people. 

Last year I use to stop friends mid-discussion and quickly point at someone toting that logo. I would ask if they've seen them before and they'd expectedly say, "no". I would follow up with, "allow it to enter your consciousness - soon it will be all you see". At least 50% would text me a week or so later and we'd have a chuckle.

FWIW, the outfitters up in algonquin sold both jackets, but led me to the North Face, cause the fill is better quality at a fraction of the cost. This was last year, but I can't see them wanting to spend more on the product, since it sells like hotcakes.

Aah, peoples be peoples.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I always do layers. We can get some pretty extreme temperature swings over a fairly short period of time in Brantford. 

Also, to he fair, no, I don't have to stand outside at 5:00 AM to catch a bus, but I have done a lot of shovelling this year.

Here's what I wore today to shovel. I was never out for more than a half hour, but I was comfortable enough.

T -shirt
Jeans
(socks, briefs)
Under Armour Storm series hoodie
Leather jacket
Winter boots
Thermal toque
Woolen Mitts with fleece lining


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I always do layers. We can get some pretty extreme temperature swings over a fairly short period of time in Brantford.
> 
> Also, to he fair, no, I don't have to stand outside at 5:00 AM to catch a bus, but I have done a lot of shovelling this year.
> 
> ...


No problems with that. For I little while, I was thinking you were a robot or something.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That you have extra time on your hands?


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

You would be surprised what wearing a pair of long underwear will do for your ability to enjoy this weather. A couple of weeks ago when it was -24 c temp I put on my snowmobile suit and went for a hike out in the woods. Lets you know you are alive . I have snowmobiled at -40c many years ago and that was enjoyable. Usually at them temps everything slows down and smoke off homes goes straight up. Happy to be Canadian now quit complaining.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

to me....looks like a basketball with an image of China on it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Layers make sense out here--you can go somewhere & it's beautiful, but horribly cold on the way home--or vice-versa.


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

I still have one of the original coats, the "Snow Goose"

http://www.canada-goose.com/story





My coat has to be over 20 years old but is still like new. I work in tv/film production and they have been an industry fave for decades. You can stand outside all day in the most bitter cold in one but you'll overheat the moment you try to do anything physical while wearing it. They were pricey even back then with a retail of $850 IIRC but I only paid about half of that. I have no idea what their current pricing is like or how the new coats compare to the older ones.


J.R.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

LPBlue said:


> I still have one of the original coats, the "Snow Goose"
> 
> http://www.canada-goose.com/story
> 
> ...


The shame here is that people would think you bought a knock off, when you're the actual real deal in a pre-status symbol original.

After a moment of reflection, I realize that you may be the Nostradamus of trends. What are you wearing now?


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> The shame here is that people would think you bought a knock off, when you're the actual real deal in a pre-status symbol original.


At work, some of us old guard who are wearing the Snow Goose coats will give the razz to someone on the crew in their brand new Canada Goose..."Oh, you bought a knock off" and then let the bluster begin.:stirpot: Some are young enough to have never seen a Snow Goose in a store and are ignorant of the company history so we get accused of having knock offs of the Canada Goose...kids, what can I say?

J.R.


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> After a moment of reflection, I realize that you may be the Nostradamus of trends. What are you wearing now?


You'll see...in 20 years. I'm still having a tiny problem calibrating the lateral thrusters in my left boot.:smiley-faces-75:


J.R.


----------

